

Startup Quote: Fred Wilson, co-founder, Union Square Ventures - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/4989003051

======
raychancc
Early in a startup, product decisions should be hunch driven. Later on,
product decisions should be data driven.

\- Fred Wilson (@fredwilson)

<http://startupquote.com/post/4989003051>

